# [Chaosium] Harlem Unbound 2E: Chris Spivey's ENnie-winning Game is Back and Better!



## Dungeonosophy

pretty cool. warm cover. nice logos. nice to see Chaosium and Darker Hue Studios in collaboration.


----------



## Sunsword

Chris wrote a CoC Supers game for Chaosium using BRP. I hope they announce something about it soon.


----------



## Envisioner

Hold up.  You be sayin', we wuz investigators an' sheeit?


----------



## Umbran

Envisioner said:


> Hold up.  You be sayin', we wuz investigators an' sheeit?




*Mod Note:*
This is coming across as incredibly disrespectful.  We need you, and everyone else, to be a good bit more considerate and thoughtful in this discussion.


----------



## Envisioner

Umbran said:


> *Mod Note:*
> This is coming across as incredibly disrespectful.  We need you, and everyone else, to be a good bit more considerate and thoughtful in this discussion.



 Because there's obviously so much discussion happening.  If not for my little joke, this topic would be even more of a ghost town than it is.  Clearly the community is not galvanized with excitement over this product; if a company is selling something nobody cares about, I don't owe it any "respect" or "consideration".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Envisioner said:


> Because there's obviously so much discussion happening.  If not for my little joke, this topic would be even more of a ghost town than it is.  Clearly the community is not galvanized with excitement over this product; if a company is selling something nobody cares about, I don't owe it any "respect" or "consideration".



*Mod Note:* perhaps you didn’t see “Mod Note“ in Umbran’s response to you there.  You’ve been here since 2013, you should know the rules prohibit sassing Re: moderation.  Don’t post in this thread again and follow the rules if you wish to remain a member of the community.


----------



## Ilgiallomondadori

Envisioner said:


> Hold up.  You be sayin', we wuz investigators an' sheeit?



Hey look kids!  A racist clown!

1st edition was apparently great, so looking forward to jumping in on this.  Might grab it before running Dead Man’s Stomp from the starter set.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ilgiallomondadori said:


> Hey look kids!  A racist clown!
> 
> 1st edition was apparently great, so looking forward to jumping in on this.  Might grab it before running Dead Man’s Stomp from the starter set.



The person you’re mocking has been booted from the thread.  

An ad hominem attack in the form of name calling is both uncalled for- report it instead of attacking the poster- and in this case is directed against someone who cannot respond.   

Be better.


----------



## Litzen Tallister

Very much a fan of the 1st edition.  But, does anyone know if the second edition still includes the Gumshoe rules?


----------



## Michael O'Brien

Litzen Tallister said:


> Very much a fan of the 1st edition.  But, does anyone know if the second edition still includes the Gumshoe rules?




It doesn't, HU2 is for _Call of Cthulhu_ (7th edition) only.


----------



## Litzen Tallister

Michael O'Brien said:


> It doesn't, HU2 is for _Call of Cthulhu_ (7th edition) only.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Professor Murder

I kickstarted the original but dont need Gumshoe, so when this hit print, Im definitely interested. Will have to find a good home for the 1st ed.


----------

